# اسرار صناعة المنظفات (البودر-المعجون -السائل) والصابون والمعقمات



## سيار (7 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الموضوع سهل جدا واتمنى من الجميع فقط الادلاء بالتراكيب او بالشرح اذا في افاده واتمنى ان لايكون الموضوع للنقاشات الجانبية 
ان شاء الله سوف نتكلم عن المنظفات بكافة أنواعها 
والمعقمات 
وانواع الصابون 
بعتقد رح يكون موضوع كبير وفيه فائدة كبيره للجميع 
والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (7 يونيو 2015)

على بركة الله سوف نبدأ ببعض المركبات الكيميائية التي تفيدنا في كثير من التراكيب 

1 حامض الكبريتيك Sulphuric acid H2SO4 ماء البطارية
2 حامض النيتريك Nitric acid HNO3 تفاعل النترات مع حمض الكبريتيك
3 نترات الامونيوم Ammonium nitrate NH4NO3 سماد زراعي "تركيز من 32% إلى 34%
تفاعل غاز الامونيا مع حمض النيتريك

4 نترات البوتاسيوم POTASSIUM NITRATE KNO3 سماد زراعي أو
تستخرج من روث الماعز
5 نترات الصوديوم SODIUM NITRATE NaNO3 تفاعل ملح الطعام مع حمض النيتريك
6 نترات الرصاص LEAD NITRATE Pb(NO3)2 تفاعل الرصاص مع حامض النيتريك
7 نترات الباريوم Barium nitrate BaNO3 تفاعل الباريوم مع حامض النيتريك
8 نترات اليوريا Urea nitrate Co(NO3)2 تفاعل اليوريا مع حامض النيتريك
9 حامض الليمون Citric acid C6H8O7 يباع في البقالات
10 حامض الهيدروكلوريك Hydrochloric acid HCl منظف الحمامات يباع في البقالات
11 حامض الخلليك Acetic acid C2H4O2 تركيز الخل
12 حامض الهيدروزيك Hydrozic acid HN3 اكسد الهيدرازين باستعمال H2O2
13 كبريتات النحاس Copper sulfate CuSO4 تفاعل النحاس مع حامض الكبريتيك
14 كبريتات البوتاسيوم Potassium sulfate K2SO4 تفاعل هدروكسيد البوتاسيوم مع حامض الكبريتيك
15 كبريتات الألمنيوم Alluminum solfate Al2(SO4)3 (تسمى الشبة) أو
تفاعل الألمنيوم مع حامض الكبريتيك
16 كبريتات الصوديوم Sodium sulfate Na2SO4 تفاعل الصوديوم مع حامض الكبريتيك
17 كبريتات الصوديوم Sodium sulfite Na2SO4 تستخدم لإزالة الألوان بعد التبييض
18 كبريتيت هيدروجين الصوديوم Sodium hydro sulfite NaHSO3 تستخدم في عملية التحميض كمثبت
19 كلوريد البوتاسيوم Potassium chloride KCl الملح البديل لأمراض الضغط الدموي
20 كلوريد الامونيوم Ammonium chloride NH4Cl تفاع لحمض الكلوردريك والامونيا
21 كلوريد الصوديوم Sodium chloride NaCl ملح الطعام
22 كلورات البوتاسيوم Potassium chloride KCLO3 مبيد الاعشاب الضارة
يحضر بأكسدة كلوريد البوتاسيوم
23 كلورات الصوديوم Sodium chlorate NaCLO3 يحضر بأكسدة كلوريد الصوديوم
24 الزئبق Mercury Hg تستعمل في موازين الحرارة. أو عند العشابين "السحر"
25 أزيد الصوديوم Soduim azid NaN3 معامل المحاليل الطبية
26 اليود Iodine I الصيدليات كمطهرالجروح
27 هيدروكسيد الامونيا Ammonium hydroxide NH4OH يباع ف الصيدليات ويستعمل في صبغة الشعر
يحضر من نترات المنيوم
28 هيدروكسيد الصوديوم Soduim hydroxide NaOH صود الغسيل. أو
يحضر من ملح الطعام
29 هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم
Potassium hydroxide KOH صناعة الصابون السائل
30 بروكسيد الهيدروجين Hydrogen peroxide H2O2 يباع في الصيدليات كمطهر أو يستعمل لصبغ الشعر
31 الأسيتون ِAcetone C3H6O مذيب صباغة الاظافر
32 الهكسامين Hexamine C6H12N4 دواء للمسالك البولية
الفحم الابيض
33 اليوريا Urea Co(NH2)2 سماد زراعي 46%-
34 بودرة ألمنيوم Alluminum powder Al في محلات بيع زيوت الدهان
35 بودرة المغنسيوم Magnesium Mg يستخدم في صناعة التماثيل
36 بودرة الكبريت Sulfur powder S في محلات بيع مواد الزراعة
37 بودرة الفحم Charcoal powder C6H2O بعد حرق الأخشاب
38 معدن الصوديوم Soduim ****l Na بواسطة التحليل الكهربي لملح الطعام
39 معدن الفسفور Phosphorous P4 يدخل في صناعة سموم الحشرات
40 معدن الزنك Zinc powder Zn يستخدم في الطلاء
41 سداسي كلوروايثان Hexachloroethane C2Cl6 يحضر بكلورة الايثان
42 بارانيتروانلين pranitroanaline C6H4NH2(NO2) يحضر بنترجة الانيلين
43 الانيلين aniline C6H5NH2 يستخدم في الصباغة* ويحضر من البنزين
44 التلوين toluene C6H5CH3 يستخدم في الدهان وصناعة الصمغ
45 أكسيد الحديدوز ferrous oxide Fe2O3 من صدأ الحديد الأسود المغناطيس
46 أكسيد الحديديك ferric oxide Fe3O4 من صدأ الحديد الأحمر العادي
47 أكسيد الباريوم Barium oxide BaO بأكسدة عنصر الباريوم
48 انهيدرس هيدرازين anhydrous hydrazine N2H4 تفاعل غاز الامونيا مع هيبوكلوريت
49 هيدرازين هيدرات hydrazine hydrate N2H5OH الصوديوم في وجود جلائين وأسيتون
50 الكحول الايثيلي ethyl alcohol C2H5OH الكحول الطبي العادي
الصيدليات
51 الكحول الميثيلي methyl alcohol CH3OH المختبرات
52 الفينول phenol C6H5OH في الصيدليات يحضر من الأسبرين
53 الفانفتول phanphthol C10H8O يستعمل في الصباغة وضد التأكسد
54 الجلسرين gylycerine C3H5(OH)3 في الصيدليات لتليين الجلد "مرطب"
55 الجليكول glycol C2H8O2 تركيز سائل تبريد محرك السيارات
56 اوكسلات الامونيوم ammonium oxalate C2H8N2O4 يستخدم كمثبت للخلائط الكيميائية
57 برمنجنات البوتاسيوم potassium permanganate KMNO4 من الصيدليات ويستخدم لتطهير المياه. دواء للامراض الجلدية
58 النتروبنزين nitro benzene C6H5NO2 منظف لآلة التصوير ويحضر من البنزين
59 كربونات الصوديوم sodium carbonate Na2CO2 محلات البقالة صودا طعام
60 بيكربونات الصوديوم sodium bicarbonate NaHCO3 محلات البقالة صناعة الحلوى "خميرة الحلوى"
61 برافين(زيت) paraffin * الصيدليات كمسهل قبل العمليات
62 نترات الفضة silver nitrate AgNO3 في التصوير الفوتوغرافي
تفاعل الفضة مع النتريك
63 نفتالين naphthalene C10H8 الكافور لحفظ الملابس والفراش
64 فازلين vaseline C15H32 الصيدليات البقالات. "مرطب اليدين"
65 كربونات الكالسيوم (قشر البيض)
66النشادر(هيدروكسيد الامنيوم) في الصيدليات أو العطاريين
67فوسفات المغنسيوم (ملح أنجليزي) في الصيدليات أو العطاريين
68هيدركسيد الصوديم الصلب منتج يستخدم كمسلك للبلاعات


----------



## سيار (7 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 


الأسماء التجارية والعلمية لبعض المركبات الداخلة في صناعة المنظفات

تكسابون: صوديوم لوريل أيتر سلفات Sodium Lauryl ether Sulfate
أو صوديوم لوريث سولفات Sodium Laureth Sulfate
مادة فعالة سطحيا شاردية (أنيونية)
كمبرلان: كوكونت دي ايتانول أميد Coconut diethanolamide
مادة فعالة سطحيا غير شاردية
بيتائين: كوكو أميد بروبيل بيتائين COCOAMIDOPROPYL BETAIN

حمض السيلفونيك: دوديسيل بنزن سيلفونيك أسيد Dodecyl benzene Sulfonic Acid
مادة فعالة سطحيا شاردية (أنيونية)

الماء الزجاجي: ميتا سيليكات الصوديوم SODIUM METASILICATE

وكل واحد بيعرف ماده لم يتم ذكرها اتمنى ان يضعها ليستفيد منها الجميع 

والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (7 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

أسهل تركيبة لسائل الجلي 

1- ماء 10 لتر
2- سلفونيك 1 كيلو
3- صودا كاوية 120 غرام هيدروكسيد الصوديوم او قطرونة 
4- لون
5- رائحة
العمل
1- نذيب 1 كيلو سلفونيك فى 10 لتر ماء ونقلب كويس جدا
2- نذيب ال 120غرام صودا كاوية فى نصف لتر ماء 
3- ثم نضيف محلول الصودا الكاوية لمحلول السلفونيك 
4- الخلط الجيد ونضيف اللون والرائحة حسب الذوق
طبعا هنا لم ننتهي ولكن هدا اسهل اشي وارخص اشي طبعا في اسهل منه وارخص ان شالله سوف اذكره لاحقا 
الحين هذا المنتج ينقصه اللزوجة هنالك عدت مواد لزياده اللزوجة
1- الملح ولكن له مساوء عند انخفاض درجات حرارة الجو سوف يشكل معقد ابيض وهنا يجب اضافة اليوريا 
2- مادة cmc وهي عبارة عن ميتيل السيللوز جيده مع نسبة قليله من الملح 
3- مادة hec هيدروكسيل ميتل السيللوز وهي ممتازة ولانحتاج الى ملح عند استخدامها 
4- مادة pvp طبعا الاسم هو بولي فنيل بيرودلين وكميات قليلة جدا منه تكفي وهو منتج ممكن استخدامه بالمواد الغذائية ويدخل في صناعة الدواء ولكن سعره مرتفع 
المهم هي بعض من المواد التي يمكن ان نستخدمها بزيادة اللزوجة 
طبعا هنالك طرق اسهل وارخص ان شالله سوف يتم ذكرها 
اي حد حابب يسشارك بأي معلومه لايبخل علينا بها 
والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (7 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 
وهي خلطة سائل بنوعية ممتازة 
لكل 100 كيلو
حمض السلفون او سلفونيك اسد او الزفتة 10كغ
هيدروكسيد الصوديوم او الكوستيك او ماءات الصوديوم كلها نفس الاسم 1.3 كغ
تكسابون 9كغ
كمبرلان 1كغ
فورمالين 100غرام
عطر حسب نوع العطر والمطلوب يعني رائحة خفيفة او قوية
لون 3 غرام
طبعا متل ماذكرت لو الواحد محتاج لزوجة احسن من اللي رح يطلع معه ذكرت انواع المواد التي تعطي اللزوجة
الاهم طريقة الخلط هي اللي بتتجكم باللزوجة 
والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (7 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

هي خلطة سائل جلي ان شالله تكون جيده 

لكل 1 طن
حمض السلفونيك 180 كغ
كوستيك صلب 25 كغ تقريبا حتى التعادل حسب تركيز الكوستيك الصلب
كمبرلان 18 كغ
حمض الخل المركز2.5 كغ
حمض الليمون (السيتريك أسد ) 1كغ
تكسابون 90 كغ
غليسيرين 15 كغ
بيتائين 15 كغ
ماء 662.5 كغ
مادة حافظة (الفورمالين) 1 كغ
عطر 2 كغ أو حسب قوة العطر
صباغ 30 غرام
طريقة العمل :
نضيف إلى الخلاط الماء ونضيف إليها ثلاثة أرباع الكوستيك المحلول
ملاحظة : نقوم بحل الكوستيك بحوالي100 كغ ماء ونتركها لتبرد من قبل يوم من العمل مع خصم هذا الماء من كمية الماء الكلي
نضيف حمض السلفون الى الخلاط مع التحريك
نضيف حمض الخل مع التحريك المستمر
نضيف نصف كمية حمض الليمون 0.5 كغ ونترك الباقي الى الآخر حتى التعديل
نضيف باقي كمية الكوستيك المحلول
نضيف التكسابون و الغليسيرين أيضا مع التحرك المستمر لمدة ساعة ونصف حتى الانحلال التام
نضيف البيتائين
نضيف الفورمالين ثم العطر ونحرك حتى التجانس التام
نضيف الكمبرلان وننتظر حوالي نصف ساعة بعد ذلك نقيس ph حتى التعادل التام بالكمية الباقية من السيتريك أو الكوستيك حسب الحموضة أو القلوية
بعد التأكد من التعادل التام نحل الصباغ ونضعه بالخلاط

والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (7 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

هي من كنوز المعرفة والتي ان شاء الله سوف تفيد اغلب العاملين في الكيمياء

النشادر .............. غاز الامونيا
ماء الأمونيا ........... هيدروكسيد الأمونيوم
بوراكس .............. بورات الصوديوم الثنائي
اسيتون ............... ثنائي ميثيل الكيتون
كالوميل ................. كلوريد الزئبق
حمض الكربوليك ...... فينول
طباشير ................ كبريتات او كربونات الكالسيوم
كلوروفورم ............. كلور الميثان الثلاثي
الثلج الجاف ........... (ثاني أكسيد الكربون ( صلب
ملح انجليزي .......... كبريتات الماغنيسيوم
غاز المناجم و المستنقعات .......... الميثان
الغاز المضحك ........ اكسيد النيتروجين
زيت الزاج ........... حمض الكبريتيك
الملح الصخري ..... نترات البوتاسيوم
ملح الليمون ......... حمض الستريك
الصابون ............. استيرات الصوديوم
صودا الغسيل ....... كربونات الصوديوم
الجبس ............... كبريتات الكالسيوم
الماس ................. كربون
الرخام ................ كربونات الكالسيوم
الكوارتز ............. ثاني أكسيد السيليكون
ملح النشادر .......... كلوريد الامونيوم
خل .................... حمض الخليك
الهيماتيت ............ أكسيد الحديد
المجناتايت ........... أكسيد الحديد المغناطيسي
الجالينا ............... كبريتيد الرصاص
وهذه قائمة اخرى باسماء المركبات
الزاج الاخضر .................... كبريتات الحديد الثنائي
ماء النار .................. حامض النتريك
الماء الملكي ................. حامض النتريك + 3 حامض الهيدروكلوريك
ماء الكلس الصافي ( ماء الجير ) .............. هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم
الرمل .............. ثنائي اوكسيد السيليكون
ماء الزجاج .............. سيليكات الصوديوم المائية
حجر الكوسرة ............... كاربيد السيليكون
الشب .................... كبريتات البوتاسيوم الالمنيوم
الاسبست ................ سيليكات المغنيسيوم المائية
صودا الخبز ....................... بيكاربونات الصوديوم ( كاربونات الصوديوم الهيدروجينية )
بوكسايت ................ اوكسيد الالمنيوم المائي
الزاج الأزرق ............... كبريتات النحاس المائية
مسحوق القاصر .................... هايبو كلوريت الكالسيوم
الصودا الكاوية ................. هيدروكسيد الصوديوم
البوتاسا الكاوية ............... هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم
السنبار ..................... كبريتيد الزئبق
طين او كاؤلين .................. سيليكات الالمنيوم المائية
كلوراكس ............... هايبوكلوريت الصوديوم
الكلوكوز ................. الديكستروز
الكلس الحي ( الجير الحي ) ............. اوكسيد الكالسيوم
كحول الخشب .................... كحول المثيل ( الميثانول )
الصابون ............. سترات الصوديوم
سكر الرصاص .............. خلات الرصاص
السكر الاعتيادي ................ السكروز
فلورسبار ................. فلوريد الكالسيوم
الكريولايت ............. فلوريد الصوديوم و الألمونيوم

حرصت على الكتابه باللغة العربيه لسهولة المعرفة والدعاء لكل من ساهم في فعل الخير

والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (7 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 
الفرق بين الفلاش و الماء جافيل؟
الفلاش هوة محلول ممدد لحمض كلور الماء HCL
الماء جافيل هوة محلول ممدد لهيبوكلوريد الصوديوم NaOCl
ان شالله سوف يتم ذكر التراكيب لكل منج والاستخدام


----------



## سيار (7 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 
ماهو حمض السلفونيك


Linear alkyl benzene sulfonic acid 
منظف من النوع : الشاردي السلبي 
الاسماء الشائعة له : دوديسيل بنزيل سلفونيك اسيد LABSA
يعتبر حمض الألكيل بنزين سلفونيك هو مادة النشاط السطحى الأكثر استخداما في العالم حيث تستخدم فى إنتاج منظفات غسل الاطباق السائلة و مسحوق المنظفات العادية و الأتوماتيك وجميع أغراض التنظيف ويتم انتاج حمض السلفونيك بواسطة أحدث التقنيات المعروفة بطريقة مفاعل الفيلم المستمر بحيث لايقل تركيز الحمض الناتج عن 95 % ونسبة رماء لاتزيد عن 1 % ومواد زيتية غير متفاعلة لاتزيد عن 2.5 % وحمض كبريتك حر لايزيد عن 1.5 % .
يتم تعادل حمض السلفونيك الناتج باستخدام قلوى مناسب مثل هيدروكسيد الصوديوم لإنتاج صوديوم ألكيل بنزين سلفونات الخطية والتى يطلق عليها المادة الفعالة فى المنظفات.

2- الاسم العلمي : Nonylphenol Ethoxylate 9 MOL نونيل فينول ايتوكسيلات 9مول 
منظف من النوع : اللاشاردي 
الاسماء التجارية له 
سي كوستر 
سيمسول 
NP9
ايملجين
إيتوكسيلات الكحول 

3- التكسابون :
الاسم النظامي (IUPAC )دوديسيل كبريتات صوديوم
أسماء أخرى لوريل سلفات صوديوم
الصيغة جزيئية NaC12H25SO4
الكتلة المولية 288.38 غ/مول
الكثافة 1.01 غ/سم3
دوديسيل كبريتات صوديوم مركب كيميائي له الصيغة NaC12H25SO4، وهو مركب فعال سطحياً، يستخدم في المنظفات السائلة والشامبو نظراً لقدرته على تشكيل رغوة والقدرة على التنظيف وازالة الاوساخ.

الحمد لله عندي موسوعه كبيره من المعلومات ان شالله اقدر افيدكم بها 

والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (7 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

الحين سوف أتحدث عن معجون الجلي وهو نفس سائل الجلي ولكن بشكل معجون وهي احدى تراكيب معجون الجلي 

طريقة صناعة معجون الجلي
المقادير 
1كغ حمض السلفونيك
125غ هيدروكسيد الصوديوم (قطرونة)
550 غ c m c النوع على حسب المتوفر بالسوق 
250 غ سلفات لا مائية 
100 غ غليسرين
30 غ عطر النوع حسب الرغبة 

طريقة التحضير 
1 - نذيب ال سي ام سي في 8 كغ ماء وتترك 5 ساعات وتحرك كل فترة ليتم الذوبان بشكل كامل 
2 - يوضع حمض السلفونيك تدريجيا مع التحريك الجيد
3 - يضاف هيدروكسيد الصوديوم بعد حله بماء مالح 375 غ ولا يضاف كله وانما شوي شوي مع اخذ معيار الحموضة كلما اضفت منه
4 - تضاف السلفات والغليسرين والعطر و20 غ من الفورمول للحفظ
وصار عندنا 10 كغ تقريبا من معجون الجلي

والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (7 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم
وهي خلطة من نوع تاني لسائل الجلي ولكن جميع الخلطات جيده يبقى فقط تكلفة المواد التي يختلف سعرها من بلد الى بلد

1- يتم اذابة 16 كغ من سلفونيك اسيد مع الماء بنسبة خلط1 الى 3 اي وزن الماء المستخدم = 48 كغ
2- يذاب 2,250 كغ من ملح الطعام مع 4,5 كغ من الماء(نسبة خلط 1-2) ثم يضاف المحلول تدريجيا الى خزان الخلط
مع قياس PH له مع كل اضافه والتحريك المستمر حتى نحصل على PH=7.5.قياس PH يتم بعد اضافة جزء من محلول الملح عندما نصل الىPH=7.5 نوقف عملية الاضافة حتى ولو لم نكن قد اضفنا كل كمية محلول الملح 
3-يتم خلط 4كغ من التكسابون مع 4كغ من الماءحتى يتجانس ويضاف الى خزان الخلط
ملاحظة: التكسابون اضافته مهمة لانه يزيد الفعالية و ويعطي رغوة وفيرة وله اثر طيب على الجلد
4- تضاف مادة الكمبرلان (لوريك اسيدمونو ايثانول) 3-4كغ كمعزز لزوجة 
ملاحظة: في بعض الاحيان يضاف ملح الطعام مع التكسابون لرفع اللزوجة , ولكن اذا اسخدم لاكثر من 2% يسبب عكاره

بعد هذه الخطوة يجب ان يتم قياس الPH بحث يكون 7,5 والا يجب ان نضيف قاعدة لرفعه اذا كان حامضيا(نستخدم محلول NaOH يجب حساب الكميات المضافة في كل الخطوات) اما اذا كان قاعديا فيستخدم حامض الليمون او الشبة(كبريتات الالمنيوم)
5-يضاف3 كغ من مادة الغلسرين تعتبر مادة مطرية
6-يضاف مادة مثيل سيليلوز لرفع اللزوجة دون ان تسبب عكارة تضاف كمية قليلة(%Q=0.02 ) من الخلطه الكليه
=يتم ضبط PH على 7,5 بنفس الخطوة السابقه
7- تضاف الملونات الصناعيةQ=0.01%
8-تضاف المعطرات مثل (عطر الليمون او التفاح او اي عطر اخر) وبنسبة1% من الخلطة الكلية
= يتم ضبط PH مرة اخرى(7,5)
9- تحسب جميع الاوزان لمواد الخلط والتي عادة تساوي 85 كغ تقريبا يكمل الوزن الى 100 كغ باضافة 
الماء تدريجيا
- اذا حصلت اي عكارة يمكن اضافة اليوريا الزراعية يشكل تدريجى وبطئ على ان لا تتجاوز الاضافة
نسبة 3% لكي لا تؤثر على لزوجة الخليط وممكن استعمال مادة EDTA ايتا داي تترا امين بدل اليوريا
بكميةقليلة(Q=0.1% ) - تترك عملية الخلط مستمرة حتى نحصل على محلول متجانس ورائق جاهز للاستخدام
نسبة ماءات الصوديوم او القطرونه هي 1.8 كغ تقريبا لذلك يجب قياس شدة الحموضة

والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (7 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

أعتقد انني وضعت تراكيب مايلبي اكثر المحتاجين لمعلومات صناعة سائل الجلي 
طبعا هنالك خلطات كتيره ولكن المتعارف عليه تم وضعهم على حسب معرفتي 
* ممكن عمل سائل جلي بدون حمض السلفونيك 
باستعمال التكسابون بنسبة مغايرة للمتعارف عليه ولكن هنا رح يكون فاعلية السائل ضعيفه نوعا ما لان فعالية التكسابون 70 % اذا لم يتم تعزيز التفاعل بمادة مناسبه
وهنالك سائل جلي لايستخدم الحمض او التكسابون يستعاض عنهما بالزيت ومادة هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم 
ويمكن الاستعاضه عن الماده الحافظة الفورمالين بمادة بنزوات الصوديوم
اللي عنده تراكيب مفيده اتمنى ان يشاركنا ليعم الخير على الجميع 
والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (7 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

هي خلطه بالنسبه لسائل الجلي ممكن ان افيد بها وهي ممتازة جدا 

تحضير 10 كغ سائل جلي
م	المادة	الكمية: غ	
1 - حمض سلفون	1.000 ...........مادة فعالة سطحياً	C12H25-C6H4-SO3Na
2 - هيدروكسيد الصوديوم	150 ....... للتعديل	NaOH
3 - تكسابون	1.000 ................مادة فعالة سطحياً	C12H25O(CH2-CH2-O)n-SO3Na
4 - كامبرلان	150 ..................معزز رغوة وعامل استحلاب	كوكونات ثنائي ايتانول أمين
5 - غليسرين	100 .................	عامل مرطب	
6 - عطر	50 غالباً ليمون أو صنوبر
7 - تايلوز	40 
8 - ملح طعام صخري	150-200 
1- يرذ التيلوز شيئاً فشيئاً في وعاء منفصل على ليتر من الماء الدافئ مع التحريك المستمر حتى لا يتبق أي تجمع له ويترك لمدة 24 ساعة تقريباً .

2- يحل حمض السلفون في ليتر من الماء، ويضاف له محلول هيدروكسيد الصوديوم المذاب في نصف ليتر ماء، فتجري عملية التعديل بسرعة.

3- يذاب التكسابون في 3 ليتر من الماء ويحرك ويترك حتى تمام انحلاله لليوم التالي مع التحريك بين الحين والآخر.

4- تضاف محتويات الأوعية الثلاثة لبعضها في اليوم التالي ومن ثم يضاف الكومبرلان والغليسرين والعطر، ومن ثم يتمم الحجم حتى 10 ليتر بالماء ونبدأ بإضافة الملح شيئاً فشيئاً حتى الوصول لدرجة اللزوجة المطلوبة.

طبعا طرق الخلط تختلف من شخص الى شخص انا بحط اسهل الطرق اللي مابدها خبرة واللي عنده خبره ممكن يعمل تفاعل الحمض مع زيت جوز الهند وبعدها بعمل عجينه بالسيللوز وبالنهاية يتم ااضافة الصبغة والعطر وهي العملية كلها تتم خلال نص ساعه 

والكمية المذكورة ممكن ان نلعب بالنسب لتقليل التكلفة لان هالمنتج يعتبر ممتاز جدا وليس نوع تجاري 

والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (7 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

سوف اباشر الحين في صناعة الشامبو بمختلف أنواعه ولمختلف الاستعمالات 
هي اول تركيبة لصناعة الشامبو 

تحضير 10 كغ شامبو
م المادة	الكمية: غ	الفعالية
1 - تكسابون	1500	....مادة فعالة سطحياً
2 - كامبرلان	200	......معزز رغوة وعامل استحلاب
3 - غليسرين	150	.....عامل مرطب
4 - عطر	50 ......... غالباً يكون على حسب الذوق 
5 - ملح طعام	100-300 يمكن استخدام بولي فنيل بيرولدين او سيللوز ولكن انا استخدمت اسهل ماده والكل بيعرفها 
6 - بنزوات الصوديوم	15 مادة حافظة لا يجوز استعمال الفورمالين نهائيا 
7 - حمض الليمون	حتى pH: 7-7.5
1- يذاب التكسابون مع 3 ليتر ماء ، وبعد تمام انحلاله يضاف الغليسرين والكومبرلان والعطر وبنزوات الصوديوم. ويتمم الحجم حتى 10 ليتر بالماء.

2- تضبط درجة الحموضة بحمض الليمون حتى pH: 7-7.5 ، فيصبح جاهزاً للاستعمال كشامبو للجسم .

التكسابون هنالك انواع ممكن ان نستعمل التكسابون الصدفي .

والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (7 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

بالنسبة للاضافة اللي بتم للشامبو حتى يكون مضاد للقشرة او للتحسس وووو المهم انا رح احكي عن معالجة القمل بطريقه سهله ولكن لن يتم اضافتها للشامبو

وبما انني في صناعة الشامبو وجدت انه لايضر من التطرق الى معالجة القمل

هي التركيبه ان شالله رح تكون فعاله وقوية 

1 - ملعقة خل أبيض 
2 - زيت زيتون مقدار فنجان قهوة 

يتم خلط الخل مع زيت الزيتون ويدهن بهما فروة الرأس وبالاخص خلف الأذنين وبعدها نستخدم مشط خاص ناعم جدا ونترك الخليط لنصف ساعه وبعدها حمام

وان شالله من 3 أيام الى اسبوع يكون قد تخلصنا من القمل وبالاخص من الصيوان .

وباقي الاضافة سوف اتحدث عنها فيما بعد 

والله الموفق


----------



## mido_lordship (8 يونيو 2015)

تسلم 
وبارك الله فيك علي المجهود


----------



## mohamed sigma (8 يونيو 2015)

مشكور


----------



## سيار (8 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

كنت جالس خطرت على بالي اكتب تركيبه لتقوية الشعر مابعرف اذا في حدا بستخدم هيك تراكيب معقده على كل هي التركيبه 

خليط زيت الشعر

التركيب:
1 - زيت الزيتون ...... .. 18%
2 - زيت اللوز ...... .. 15%
3 - زيت الجوجوبا ...... .. 8%
4 - زيت جوز الهند ...... .. 15%
5 - زيت الخروع ...... .. 5%
6 - زيت اللفندر ...... .. 3% مل
7 - زيت إكليل الجبل ...... .. 5%
8 - زيت السّمسم...... .. 5%
9 - زيت البارافين ...... .. 26%

ان شالله الخلطة ممتازة ماعليكم الا مزج الزيوت مع بعضها ويمكن اضافة اي لون انتوا بدكم ياه هي الخلطة مناسبة لمعالجة تساقط الشعر ولتقويته 

طبعا انا من ناحيتي عندي خلطه تانيه بلديه على قولت الشباب بس ان شالله ممتازة جدا وهي لو حكينا علميا ممتازة وتتالف من 

عصير البصل يتم وضعه على الرأس ومسح فروة الرأس فيه ونتركه لمده ربع ساعه او نص ساعه بعدها حمام مع بعض الروايح العطرة ان شالله بين الاسبوع

الى الشهر بيكون الامور كلها بالسليم 

والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (8 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

انا رح حط بين كل فترة مجموعه من المواد الكيميائية ختى بالاخر نحصل على موضوع غني بالمعلومات المفيده للجميع واي خطأ ممكن ان يتم اعلامي فيه حتى

يتم التصحيح فكما قلنا العلم لايقتصر على شخص واحد نبدأ على بركة الله 

حمض البنزويك
حمض البنزويك : (Benzoic acid) 
الاسماء الاخرى :
حمض الجاويك أو حمض الصمغ الجاوي
حمض البنزين الكربوكسيلي
صيغته الجزيئية : C7H6O2
الوزن الجزيئي لحمض البنزويك 121.11
و هو حمض عضوي متبلور. لا يذوب في الماء الا قليلا جدا، و يذوب في الكحول والكلوروفورم والأثير والدهون والزيوت مع العلم ان بنزوات الصوديوم لها قابلية للذوبان بأكثر بحوالي 200 مرة من حمض البنزويك في الماء حيث تتراوح درجة انحلاليتة حمض البنزويك في الماء 0.34جرام ⁄ 100جرام ماء, وفي المقابل بنزوات الصوديوم تتراوح انحلاليتها 63جرام ⁄ 100جرام ماء . 
يتم إنتاج معظم حمض البنزويك التجاري من خلال تفاعل التولوين مع الأكسجين في درجة حرارة حوالي 200 درجة مئوية في الحالة السائلة وبوجود الكوبالت وأملاح المنغنيز كمحفزة.

الملح الانكليزي 
كبريتات المغنيسيوم magnesium sulfate :

له عدة اسماء منها سلفات المغنيزيوم او الملح الإنكليزي أو كبريتات المغنيسيوم او ملح ابسوم
هو عبارة عن مركب أبيض اللون قابل للذبان في الماء بسهولة له الصيغة الصيغة MgSO4 
وزنه الجزيئي في حالة النقاوة 120.7 
كثافته في حالة خلوه من الماء 2.66
يتفكك عند 1124 درجة سيليزية

حمض الليمون Citric acid
حمض الليمون أو حمض الستريك او ملح الليمون هو حمض عضوي ضعيف وهو عبارة و عبارة عن حبيبات بيضاء لمسحوق بلوري ناعم ، وهي شديدة الانحلال بالماء، وتنحل بسهولة في الكحول، توجد في الليمون والبرتقال والحوامض الأخرى تحتوي تركزات عالية منه ويمتاز بطعمه الحامضي الشديد. وهو مادة حافظة طبيعية. ويستخدم لإضافة مذاق حمضي للأطعمة والمشروبات. في الكيمياء الحيوية هو وسيط مهم في دورة حمض الستريك وبالتالي فهو يتكون في كل التمثيل الغذائي لكل شيء حي تقريباً. ويخدم أيضاً كعامل منظف للبيئة ويعمل كمضاد للأكسدة.

حَمْضُ الشمع Stearic acid 

حَمْضُ الستياريك هو حمض دهني مشبع يحتوي على 18 ذرة من الكربون ويوجد في الدهون الحيوانية والنباتية و اسمه فهو مأخوذ من اللغة اليونانية القديمة ومعناه الدهن الحيواني و صيغته هي: CH3(CH2)16CO2H وله العديد من التسميات مثل 
570 ; Crodacid ; Crosterene ; Glycon S-90 ; Hystrene ; Industrene ; Kurtacid 1895 ; Pristerene. Octadecanoic acid
يتم تحضيره من عملية التصبين للدهون والزيوت، وذلك باستخدام الماء الساخن (فوق 200 درجة مئوية)، مما يؤدي إلى تحلل الدهون الثلاثية. ثم يقطر الخليط الناتج
يستخدم حمض الشمع في تحضير كريمات ، فحمض الشمع جزئياً يشكل أساساً كريمياً عندما يُمزج مع ( 5 – 15 ) مرة من وزنه بالسائل المائي .
ويعتبر عامل استحلابي في النمط ز/م (زيت/ماء)بتفاعله مع القلويات "تري ايتانول أمين ، بوراكس ، NaOH" حيث يشكل معها صابون قلوي في المستحلبات ز/م ..
عامل استحلابي في النمط م/ز (ماء/زيت)عند تفاعله مع المعادن الثقيلة .. مثل الكالسيوم .. حيث شاردة الكالسيوم الواحدة تتفاعل مع سلسلتي حمض شمع " لأنها ثنائية التكافؤ " مما يزيد حب الصابون المتشكل للدسم و كرهه للماء ..
تضاف صوابين حمض الشمع إلى المواد الدسمة السائلة لتشكل هلاميات .. و أيضا تستخدم في المستحضرات الجلدية لزيادة خاصية التصاق المساحيق على الجلد ..
إن مظهر و لدونة الكريم تتعلق بنسبة القلوي المستخدم . يستخدم حمض الشمع بشكل واسع في المستحضرات التجميلية و المنتجات الغذائية .
إن غبار حمض الشمع يمكن أن يكون مخرشاً للجلد و العين و الأغشية المخاطية لذا يُنصح بحماية العيون و ارتداء القفازات و وضع كمامة الغبار ، كما أن حمض الشمع قابل للاحتراق .
يتنافر حمض الستيآرك مع معظم هيدروكسيدات المعادن و ربما يتنافر مع العوامل المؤكسدة و عند معاملتهما مع العديد من المعادن تتشكل الستيرات غير المنحلة و بالتالي تظهر الكريمات الأساسية عند معاملتها مع السيتريك أسيد ظاهرة التجفيف أو التكتل الناتجة عن عدد من التفاعلات عند الاتحاد مع أملاح الزنك أو الكالسيوم .
و يستخدم ايضا تصنيع الكثير من المواد في الاستعمال اليومي كالشمع والصابون والبلاستيك والمواد المستعملة في الحمية والألوان الشمعية والزيتية ومواد التجميل.
ويستعمل أيضا لجعل الصابون قاسي ( تصليبه ) وخصوصا المصنوعة من الزيوت النباتية .
ويستعمل أيضا كماده جزئية في خلطة الجبيرة الجصيه ( الجبس ) وفي هذا الاستعمال يكون الشمع ماده مقويه على سطح الجبيرة بحيث بعد ذوبانه بالماء يدهن على سطحها لقولبة الجبيرة بحيث لا تنكسر.
وبتركيبه مع الايثانول والغليكول يستخدم في إعطاء مفعولا فعالا في أنواع الشامبو والصابون المختلفة .وبشكل عام يستعمل في المنتجات التي تقولب في شكل معين تحت ظروف معينة.
أما في الألعاب النارية فيستعمل في تغطية البودرة المعدنية داخلها كالومنيوم والحديد ليمنع تأكسدها وبالتالي حفظها لفترة أطول.
أما في الغذائيات فمن الممكن استعماله مع السكر أو مصل الذرة للتقسية في مجال الحلويـــــــــات ( ملبس ) للأطفال.
أما في مجال البلاستيك،فتتم إضافته إلى خلطات الألوان (masterbatch) و الفلر كمزلق في داخل الاكسترودر مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار أن د رجة حرارة ذوبانه قليلة جدا فعند الخلط يجب وضعه كمادة أخيره أي قبل تنزيل الخلطة بثواني معدودة.

والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (8 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

كربونات الصوديوم Sodium carbonate

مركب كيميائي له الصيغة Na2CO3، ويدعى أيضاً بالاسم الشائع رماد الصودا أو صودا الغسيل، يتواجد بالشكل العادي على شكل بودرة بيضاء، محاليله في الماء قلوية. يمكن أن يوجد طبيعياً أو صناعياً ويتم ذلك حالياً من خلال عملية سولفاي 
الاستخدام الرئيسي له في صناعة الزجاج.
يدخل في صناعة مواد البناء .
يدخل في صناعة الصابون والمنظفات المنزلية.
يستخدم في صناعة عجينة الورق.
كما يدخل في مجال معالجة مياه المجاري.

بيركربونات الصوديوم Sodium percarbonate

او ما يسمى فوق كربونات الصوديوم وهو ناتج عن إضافة كربونات الصوديوم و الماء الاكسجيني او ما يسمى بيروكسيد الهيدروجين ، 
له صيغة Na2CO3.3H2O2. 
وهو عديم اللون، بلوري، وقابل للذوبان في الماء هو يستخدم في بعض منتجات التنظيف الصديقة للبيئة وكمصدر من بيروكسيد الهيدروجين اللامائي.
يتم إنتاج فوق كربونات الصوديوم صناعيا عن طريق تفاعل كربونات الصوديوم وبيروكسيد الهيدروجين، تليها التبلور.
أيضا يمكن علاج كربونات الصوديوم الجافة مباشرة مع محلول المركز من بيروكسيد الهيدروجين. 
ويستخدم في منتجات التبييض التي لا تحوي الكلور حيث تتلاشى في الماء، و تعود الى البيروكسيد التي تتحلل في نهاية المطاف إلى الماء والأكسجين وكربونات الصوديوم

2Na2CO3.3H2O2 → 2Na2CO3 + 3H2O2 
فوق كربونات الصوديوم من المواد صديقة للبيئة، 
عامل مُبيض بالأكسجين عالى الأداء لأن الأكسجين الفعال تساعد على تحلل الأوساخ والروائح الكريهة والجراثيم.

 Sodium bicarbonate

أو كربونات الصوديوم الحامضية وله عدة اسماء باللغة الانكليزية
Sodium bicarbonate sodium hydrogencarbonate, sodium bicarb, baking soda, bread soda, cooking soda, bicarb soda, bicarbonate of soda, natriumbikarbonat, natriumvätekarbonat, bikarbona Sodium Bicarbonate
هو مركب كيميائي له الصيغة NaHCO3. ويعرف أيضا بـ صودا الخَبْز
بيكربونات الصوديوم مسحوق بلوري أبيض، قابل للانحلال بالماء، وغير منحل في الكحول، وعندما يتم تسخينه في الأوساط الجافة أو في السوائل فإنه يتحول تدريجياً إلى كربونات الصوديوم.
تكون بيكربونات الصوديوم ثابتة في الهواء الجاف، لكنها تتفكك ببطء في الهواء الرطب، لذلك يجب حفظها في عبوات محكمة الإغلاق، في أماكن باردة وجافة.
يستخدم بشكل واسع في الصناعات الغذائية، ويستخدم في أنضاج العجين حيث يتحرر غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون فينتفخ العجين.
في الصناعات الدوائية كمادة مضادة للحموضة، و للقضاء علي حب الشباب
في العديد من التطبيقات الأخرى مثل طفايات الحريق، الصابون، المنظفات، وكمادة مضافة في علف الحيوانات وهي من العناصر الرئيسية الموجودة في العديد من المنازل حيث يمكنك الحصول على الأسنان البيضاء من خلال استخدام بيكربونات الصوديوم و ان الخصائص القلوية من بيكربونات الصوديوم تساعد بطريقة فعالة في علاج الحرقة ، وعسر الهضم الحمضي والهضمي ،
بيكربونات الصوديوم يمكن أن تكون لها تأثير ضار عند الإفراط في الاستخدام مما يتسبب تجفيف الجلد ،

طبعا انا بذكر هالمواد لاني ممكن الاستفاده منها لكم كبير من الاسئلة التي يتم السؤال عنها عند القيام بالتجارب 

والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (8 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

حمض السلفونيك .
يشير إلى عضو في صنف المركبات العضوية الكبريتية ذات الصيغة العامة RS(=O)2–OH حيث R هي مجموعة ألكيل 
أو أريل عضوية ومجموعة S(=O)2–OH هيدوكسيد السلفونيل. حمض السلفونيك يمكن أن يعتقد أنه حمض الكبريت مع مجموعة هيدروكسيل مستبدلة بـ مستبدل عضوي. 
المركب الأب (ذرة الهيدروجين تستبدل بالمستبدل العضوي) هو مركب افتراضي لحمض الكبريتوز . 
أملاح أو إسترات الحموض السلفونية تسمى سلفونات ‏. ويعرف أيضاً باسم شائع (الزفتة) 
وغالباً ما يطلق اسم حمض السلفونيك أو الزفتة على حمض سلفونات دودوسيل البنزن dodecylbenzenesulfonic acid

تحضيره .
يتولد حمض السلفونيك بعملية السلفنة. عامل السلفنة عادة هو ثلاثي أكسيد الكبريت. التطبيق الخاص الواسع الطيف لهذه الطريقة هو إنتاج حموض ألكيل البنزين المسلفنة.
RC6H5 + SO3 → RC6H4SO3H
في هذ التفاعل، ثلاثي أكسيد الكبريت هو شغوف بالإلكترون ويخضع الأرين إلى عملية استبدال عطري شغوف بالإلكترونات.
يمكن أكسدة الثيولات لتتحول إلى حموض سلفونيك:

RSH + 3/2 O2 → RSO

التطبيقات . 
مع أن الحموض السلفونية الألكيلية والأريلية معروفة، إلا أن معظم التطبيقات مرتبطة بالمشتقات العطرية.

المنظفات والفاعلات بالسطح .

المنظفات والمواد الفاعلة بالسطح هي جزيئات تتضمن مجموعات عالية القطبية وأخرى لاقطبية. الصابون هو فاعل بالسطح معروف مشتق من الحموض الدسمة. منذ منتصف القرن العشرين، تفوق استخدام حموض السلفونيك على الصابون في المجتمعات المتطورة. فمثلا، ينتج مليوني كيلوغرام من سلفونات ألكيل البنزين سنويًا لأغراض متعددة. سلفونات الليغنين هي مكونات في سوائل الثقب ومواد مضافة لبعض أنواع الخرسانة.

الأصبغة .
العديد إن لم يكن معظم أصبغة الأنثراكينون تنتج أو تعالج بالسلفنة تميل حموض السلفونيك للارتباط الوثيق مع البروتينات والكربوهيدرات. معظم الأصبغة القابلة للغسل هي حموض سلفونيك (أو تمتلك مجموعة سولفونيل ‏) لهذا السبب. الأصبغة المباشرة في أغلبها تتضمن مجموعات السلفونيل، وهي تساعد على انحلالية الصباغ في حوض الصباغة لتسهيل انتقاله إلى الألياف النسيجية كالقطن.


----------



## سيار (9 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

هي تركيبه بسيطه لعلاج ضعف الشعر وتقويته طبعا غير عصير البصل لاني كتير مابحبوا ريحة البصل المهم لنبدأ 

زيت الخروع .

نخلط مقدار 50 % زيت خروع مع 50 % زيت اللوز للتقليل من كثافة زيت الخروع 

ثم يوضع الخليط على الشعر بداية من الأطراف وصولا إلى فروة الشعر، وبأطراف الأصابع نقوم بعملية تدليك خفيفة للرأس لبعض دقائق. 

لف الشعر بفوطة ساخنة وترك الزيت على الشعر لمدة ساعة، ويمكن تغيير الفوطة بأخرى بعد نصف ساعة لزيادة تغلغل الزيت إلى بصيلات الشعر وأطرافه، 

غسل الشعر باستخدام شامبو مناسب وتجفيفه بالمنشفة فقط وتركه فى الهواء الطلق.

فوائد زيت الخروع .

1-زيت غني “بفيتامين هـ” الذي يعمل على تغذية الشعر و تقويته و جعله ناعما مثل الحرير. 
2 – يجعل الشعر صحيا و لامعا و يساعد الشعر على الإحتفاظ بالترطيب. 
3- يحمي الشعر و فروة الرأس من المؤثرات الخارجية المضرة مثل التعرض لأشعة الشمس الضارة و إستعمال مجفف الشعر و مستحضرات تصفيف الشعر التي تحتوي على مواد كيميائية يوميا. 
4- يحمي الشعر من التقصف خاصة الأطراف منه و يعالج تكسر الشعر و سقوطه. 
5- يحتوي زيت الخروع على أحماض دهنية مفيدة للشعر مثل أوميغا 9 الذي يساعد على توفير الترطيب اللازم للشعر و فروة الرأس و تساعد الشعر على الإحتفاظ بالماء. 
6- إن تدليك فروة الرأس بزيت الخروع و دهن الشعر به بإنتظام يساعد على منع تساقط الشعر و تطويله و جعله كثيفا. 
7- يساعد زيت الخروع على تطهير فروة الرأس و الشعر من كل الشوائب و الأوساخ و هذا يسرع نمو الشعر بطريقة صحية. 
8- هو زيت ذو خصائص مضادة للجراثيم و الحشرات و الفطريات و هذا لأنه يحتوي على حمض الريسينوليك الذي يطهر فروة الرأس و الشعر من جميع الجراثيم و الفطريات التي تتسبب في تساقط الشعر. 

والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (9 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

هي خلطة لمعجون الجلي ان شالله يكون فيها افاده الكمية تحسب الى 100 كيلو .

1- حمض السلفونيك 16.5 % 
2- cmc نسبته 8.5 % 
3- سيلكات 4.2 %
4- صودا 2 % 
5- ملح 4 % 
6- فورمالين 0.12 % 
7- عطر 3 % 

طريقة العمل. 

1- نضيف تقريبا نصف كمية الماء للخلاط 
2- اضافة cmc (الذي يكون منقوع قبل يوم ) نضيفه على دفعات مع التحريك 20 دقيقه 
3- اضافة الحمض مع التحريك 20 دقيقه 
4- اضافة التكسابون مع التحريك 20 دقيقه 
5- اضافة نصف كمية الصودا مع التحريك 20 دقيقه 
6- اضافة الملح مع التحريك 30 دقيقه 
7- اضافة بقية الصودا مع التحريك 1 ساعة
8- يترك المحلول 4 ساعات تقريبا ليبرد التفاعل
9- اضافة الفورمالين + العطر + لون + اللي بحب يضبف غليسرين ثم تحريك ربع ساعه
10- نكمل كمية الماء 
11- اضافة بقية السيلكات تدريجيا مع التحريك 30 دقيقه .

والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (9 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

تركيبه مهمه جدا لانني حطيت فيها معلومه مهمة لكثير من التفاعلات 

تحضير الكلور( الكلوركس ).

وهو ماهو تركيز الكلور الاصلى فيه 12 % وأخر 16%

فالموضوع سهل وبسيط هو تحويل تركيز الكلور الخام الى 3%

ايا كان عندك تركيز حوله الى 3%

وتضع عليه نسبه 1% صودا كاوية

القانون للتخفيف .

التركيز الأول x الحجم المطلوب اخده من الخام = التركيز المخفف (3%) x الحجم الأخير الجاهز للأستخدام

فمثلا انا عندى كلور تركيز 12%

نطبق القانون

التركيز الأولى (12%) X الحجم المأخوذ من الخام = التركيز المخفف (3%) x الحجم المطلوب وليكن 120 كيلو كلور جاهز للأستخدام

يبقى عندنا 12 X س = 3X 120

س = 30 كيلو

معنى ذلك لعمل 120 كيلو كلور 3% جاهز للأستخدام نضيف 30 كيلو كلور خام على 90 كيلو مياه ونضف 1200 جرام صودا كاوية قشور.



والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (9 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

حبيت اذكر بعض المواد التي سوف نستخدمها في صناعة جل الشعر 

المواد :
-Carbopol 940 هو واحد من المواد المبلمرة يتحول إلى جل عند تسخينه لدرجة حرارة(50-60) وبوجود عامل محفز "الحمض".....لذلك يحتوي الكاربوبل على حمض
هو مادة بيضاء باودر
عند تسخينه لصناعة الجل يصبح عكر لذلك يتم معالجته"معادلته" بقاعدة للتخلص من الوسط العكر في الجل بواسطة عملية "الهدرجة"
اختيارالقاعدة المناسبة لحدوث عملية الهدرجة والحصول على جل صافي تعتمد على عدة أشياء
*القواعد القوية مثل NAOh / KOH تعطي عكر
*يوجد قواعد ذائبيتها في الماء قليلة وتزيد من الغباش في الجل مثل NaHCO3/Na2CO3
*يوجد قواعد ذات رائحة كريهة مثل NH4OH
*لذلك نلجأ لاستخدام قواعد Amines
وبالأخص Tri ethanol amine وذلك لعدة أسباب أهمها :
-لأن قاعديته أقل من mono/di amine
-وذائبيته في الماء عالية جداً
-P.V.P يزيد من ثباتية الشعر وكلما زادت نسبته في الجل يزيد من سرعة جفاف الشعر
"p.v.p" لا يذوب في الماء....لذلك نحتاج لمذيب خاص لإذابة "p.v.p"
-Ethanol يُستخدم كمذيب لـ "p.v.p" كما أنه يُستخدم كـ evaporation حيث أنه يتبخر بسرعة ويبقى الـ "p.v.p" مثبتاً للشعر
هناك عدة أنواع من الاثانول ومن مصادر"طبيعية وصناعية" نستخدم الإثانول الطبيعي في صناعة الجل لذلك نستخدم Ethanol D40
ويُمنع أن تزيد نسبته كثيراً في الجل لأنه يسبب تقشر الجلد
-Glycerin مرطب للشعر ويُزيل أو يُقلل من الترسبات على الشعر
-P.G منعم للشعر
-Vetamine E ........لتغذية الشعر
-Preservative "Brpnidox-L
-Perfumes.........ومنها نوعين "طبيعي وصناعي"
الطبيعي يذوب في الماء....أما الصناعي يكون على شكل إيستر ولا يذوب في الماء ويعمل الجل عكر
-Tween 20........مثبت للرائحة
يمكن استبدال نوع الحكول للحصول على "جل واكس" إذا استخدمنا Cetyl alcohol بدل الإثانول نحل على جل واكس.....يعمل تثبيت للشعر دون أن يجففه

ان شاء الله سوف نتكلم بالتفصيل عن صناعة الجل وكريمات الشعر 

والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (9 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

المواد الأولية الفعالة على الضغط السطحي .
المكونة للشامبوهات الرائجة حالياً... باختصار شديد
المُشَرِّدَات الفعالة على الضغط السطحيLes tensioactifs :
 أنواع هذه المشردات:
يوجد أربعة أنواع من "المشردات الفعالة على الضغط السطحي"، التي يمكن تصنيفها حسب طبيعة الجزيء المحب للماء:
1. المشردات الأنيونية Les tensioactifsanioniques
Anion: ion chargé (-) qui va vers l'anode durant l'électrolyse
ومن خصائصها:
- الجزيء المحب للماء، كما الصابون، مشحون سلباً (الرأس محب للماء ويحمل شحنة سالبة).
- تستعمل في سوائل تنظيف اليدين، الجسم، الشامبو وسوائل الجلي والتنظيف المنزلي وغيرها... وهي الأكثر استعمالاً في هذه المجالات لمفعولها القوي على التنظيف ولرخص ثمنها بالنسبة لباقي المشردات.
حسنات:
- تمتاز بقدرة مرطبة للشعر أثناء الاستحمام لأنها تسهل عملية نفاذ الماء إلى الليف الشعري.
- قدرة عالية على إنتاج الرغوة.
- تبقى تعمل مع المياه الكلسية لكن فعاليتها تخف نسبياً.
- تعمل في الوسط الحامضي الخفيف.
- لا تتأثر كثيراً بالمياه المالحة.
- رخيصة الثمن نسبياً.
سيئات:
- مفعول استحلاب قوي أكثر من المطلوب، ولذلك فهي مخربة للغشاء المائي دهني وقاحطة للشعر.
- تُكهرب الشعر.
- تُدَمِّع العين.
- مفعولها المرطب للشعر أثناء الاستحمام ينعكس ضرراً على الشعر من بعد تنشيفه بسبب البقايا التي ما زالت منها في ألياف الشعرة، خصوصاً إذا لم يشطف الشعر جيداً وبغزارة.
- لا تتناسب كيميائياُ مع البلسم الكاتيوني الذي يستعمل من بعدها لتسهيل تسريح الشعر وينتج عن هذا التفاعل ترسبات كيميائية معقدة تنحشر في الليف الشعري وتعمل على تخريبه.
- تؤدي إلى جفاف الشعر من ناحية وزيادة انعكاسية في الإفرازات الدهنية على مستوى جلدة الرأس...
- نذكر منها LES (sodium laureth sulfate) واحدة من المشردات الأنيونية. وهي الأكثر استعمالاً في الشامبوهات ومنظفات الجسم واليدين التجارية... (90% من الشامبوهات التي في الأسواق تحتوي على هذه المادة المنظفة). وهي مادة عالية التنظيف وتنتج رغوة كثيفة... ولهذا السبب فهي مجففة للشعر ولجلدة الرأس... مهيجة للأغشية المخاطية... تدمع العيون... ومن أكثر مواد التنظيف التي قد تسبب مشاكل تحسسية وإكزيما جلدية...
- الصابون هو من المشردات الأنيونية، لكنه لا يدخل في مكونات المنظفات السائلة، إنما قد يدخل أحياناً بنسب ضئيلة كمساعد على إعطاء مظهر حليبي أو صدفي لبعض سوائل التنظيف...
ونذكر منها أيضاً:
- Sodium lauryl ether sulfate.
- Triethanolamine lauryl ether sulfate.
- Sodium polyoxyethylene lauryl ether sulfate.
- Disodium lauryl ether sulfosuccinate
- ِAmmonium lauryl sulfate.
- Triethanolamine lauryl sulfate.
- Ammonium lauryl ether sulfate.
- Magnesium laryl ether sulfate
2. المشردات الكاتيونية Les tensioactifs cationiques
Cation: ion chargé (+) qui va vers le cathode
ومن خصائصها:
- الجزيء المحب للماء مشحون إيجابياً (الرأس محب للماء ويحمل شحنة إيجابية).
- غير متوافقة مع المشردات الأنيونية ولا يمكن أن تدخل معها في مزيج واحد.
- قدرة خفيفة على إنتاج الرغوة ومفعول استحلاب ضعيف.
- قدرة ترطيب منخفضة.
- مُطَهِرة (مبيدة للجراثيم) Désinfectants.
- مُلينة للشعرإذا ما استعملت بنسبة ضئيلة وتُلبد الشعر إذا استعملت بنسبة أعلى.
- لا تدخل في تركيب الشامبوهات الأنيونية.
- تمنع كهربة الشعر.
- تُدمع العين وتهيجها إذا ما وصلت إليها.
- تدخل بنسبة ضئيلة في مركبات البلسم الذي يستعمل من بعد الشامبو الذي يجب شطفه جيداً عن الشعر قبل تطبيق البلسم خصوصاً إذا كان الشامبو يحتوي على مشردات أنيونية (لتفادي تكوين ترسبات جزيئية ضارة داخل الليف الشعري بسبب عدم التوافقية الأيونية). كما يجب شطف الشعر بغزارة من بعد البلسم وعدم ترك أية آثار منه على الشعر (صحيح أن المشردات الكاتيونية ملينة للشعر وتعيد التحام القشيرات لكنها تلتصق بقوة بالشعر وتلبده إن لم تزال كلياً بالماء الصافي).
· أسماء عدد من المشردات الكاتيونية التي تدخل في تكوين كريمات البلسم للشعر:
- Stearyl trimethyl ammonium chloride
- Di-stearyl dimethyl ammonium chloride
- Lauryl trimethyl ammonium chloride
- Stearyl trimethyl ammonium chloride
- Cetyl trimethyl ammonium chloride
3- المشردات المُذّبذَبة أو المزدوجة Les tensioactifs amphotères:
- الجزيء (الرأس) المحب للماء يحمل نفسه شحنة سالبة وشحنة موجبة، الشحنة الإجمالية لا شيء.
- لا تتأثر بالمياه الكلسية.
- قدرة عالية على إنتاج الرغوة مع فعالية بالتنظيف.
- لطيفة على الشعر والبشرة.
- ملطفة للمشردات الأنيونية إن وجدت معها.
- لا تكهرب الشعر وتتركه ناعماً وسهل التسريح.
- تعمل كمطهر خفيف في الوسط الحامضي (تحمل شحنة موجبة).
- وتعمل كالمشردات الأنيونية في وسط قلوي (تحمل شحنة سالبة).
- لا تُدَمِّع العين.
· أسماء عدد من المشردات المُذّبذَبة أو المزدوجة التي تدخل في تكوين الشامبو:
- Coco-Betaine = (Coconut alkyl dimethyl ammonium betaine).
- Cocoamphodiacetate = (N-hydroxyethyl-N-coco-alkylamideoethylcarboxy-methyl gltcinate, Na salt).
- Cocoamphodipropionate = (hydroxyethyl-alkylamidoethylamino-propionate).
- Cocoamidopropyl Betaine.
4- المشردات الغير أيونية Les tensioactifs non ioniques :
- الجزيء المحب للماء لا يحمل أي شحنة (لا سالبة ولا موجبة).
- لطيفة على الشعر والبشرة وتعتبر من أفضل المنظفات.
- قدرة ضعيفة على إنتاج الرغوة.
- لا تضعف فعاليتها مع المياه الكلسية.
- لا تُكهرب الشعر.
- لا تُدَمِع العين.
· أسماء عدد من المشردات الغير أيونية التي تدخل في تكوين الشامبو:
- Polyoxyethylene lauryl ether
- Coconut fatty acid monoethanolamide with 4 mol EO = PEG-5-Cocamide
- Oleyl cetyl alcohol withapprox. 5 mol EO = Oleth-5
- Polyoxyethylene sorbitan monolaurate = Polysorbate 2

اغلب هذه المواد يتم استخدامها في صناعة الشامبو ومواد التنظيف

بنزوات الصوديوم مركب كيميائي له الصيغة C6H5COONa ، وهو ملح الصوديوم لحمض البنزويك. يستخدم في الإضافات الغذائية وله الرقم (E211) .
يستخدم مركب بنزوات الصوديوم كمادة حافظة وذلك في الوسط الحمضي حتى يؤدي إلى تشكل حمض البنزويك، والذي ترجع إليه الفاعلية في إيقاف نمو البكتيريا. ويستخدم في مجال المنظفات كمادة حافظة في سائل الجلي و الشامبو بديلا عن الفورمول المسبب لحساسية الجلد ومسرطن 

والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (9 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

هي بعض المعلومات عن أنواع من الزيوت المستخدمه في الصناعه .

1- زيت الجزر.
تغدية الشعر والبشرة معالج لحب الشباب النقط السوداء والصدفية الطلف تنقية الجروح من الجراثيم الكزيمة والطفيليات الجلدية.
2- زيت لافوكا.
يبين ويحمى البشرة الجافة والحساسة لاشعة الشمس ضد التشققات ملين ومقوى للشعر الجاف والدهنى مضاد للتجاعيد حافز فعال لبصلات الشعر.
3-زيت الكتان.
يعتبر زيت بدر الكتان اغنى الزيوت بدهون اوميغا-3- ملين ومغدى للبشرة الجافة مضاد للطفيليات الجلدية ضد الكزيما.
4-زيت بدر المشمش.
مميهة للجلد وتستعمل كزيت حامل فى حالة التدلي
5- زيت الخزامة.
مفيد للشعر مخفضة للطغط الدموى تستعمل فى موضع الحروق.
6-زيت الحلبة.
تصفية البشرة مفيد للشعر فتح الشهية.
7- زيت البابونج.
يعالج تساقط الشعر مضاد للقشرة مغدى عام للشعر الكزيما.
8- زيت بدر القرع.
غنى بالفيتامين eوa ومعدن الزنك بالاضافة الى دهون الاوميغا3و6 مفيد للمثانة وغدة البروستاتا عند الرجال.
9- زيت الحبة السوداء.
الظهر الارتخاء الجنسى قرحة المعدة الغازات تنشط وظيفة الكبد النزلات الصدرية الربو التهاب الحلق الام المفاصل علاج العقم السكرى الام الاسنان التهاب اللثة حب الشباب البهاق والفطرياتالجلدية.
10- زيت جوجوبا.
يزيل الرواسب الدهنية من الشعر يعطى الحيوية للشعر الجاف والمتكسر مغدى ومجدد لخلايا البشرة يعطى الحيوية للبشرة المتجعدة بعد القناع والحمام تستعمل لتصفية البشرة والحفاظ عليها.
11- زيت السمسم.
مفيد لجميع انواع الشعر تليين الشعر والبشرة واقى من اشعة الشمس.
12- زيت الثوم.
استعمال خارجى ضد القشرة وتساقط الشعر استعمال داخلى(جرعة صغيرة) ارتفاع الضغط والتهاب الحنجرة.
13- زيت اللوز الحلو.
غنى بالفيتامين ملين ومغدى للبشرة الجافة مرطب لبشرة الاطفال والبشرة الحساسة ملين ومقوى للشعر بيستعمل كخامل لزيوت التدليك.
14- زيت القمح.
ضد التجاعيد والشقوق مغدى وملائم لجميع البشرة تلميع وتقوية الشعر.
15- زيت الخروع.
تقوية الشعر والاظافر يلين الشعر بعد الحمام ملين خفيف.
16- زيت الدرة.
مفيد للبشرة تقوية الشعر.
17- زيت الكوكو.
ملين للشعر والبشرة.
18- زيت الصوجا.
مانع لارتفاع الكوليسترول مجدد لخلايا البشرة.
19- زيت اركان غنى بالاحماض الدهنية اوميغا 6 التى تنظم ضغط الدم ووظائف الكلية ويحتوى ايضا على مضاد للاكسدة وهو الفيتامين e وحامض الاوليك الدى يحفض الكوليسترول يستعمل بعد التعرض لاشعة الشمس.
20- زيت بدر العنب.
يساعد على زيادة مستوى الكوليسترول المفيد hdl الدى يساعد بدوره فى ازالة الترسبات الشحمية من الدم ويقى القلب من الزمات ةيستعمل فى التدليك لما له من خاصية قابضة تساعد على شد الجلد وتقويته.
21- زيت القطران.
مزيل للرواسب الدهنية ضد الطفيليات التى تصيب فروة الشعر ازالة القشرة وبعض حالات الاكزيما.

ان شاء الله يكون فهيا افاده للجميع العلم لم يضعه شخص واحد وانما هو تعاون بين الكل لاعطاء علم نافع 

والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (12 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

تركيبة (خلطة) منظف الافران ممتازة وفعالة

1- حمض السلفون المعدل ------12%( حمض السلفون معدل ب الكوستيك وهو مادة فعالة شرسبية ) طبعا النسبة معروفه 
2- نونيل فينول (مادة فعالة لا شاردية )--------------------2%
3- كوستيك (هيدروكسيد الصوديوم) تركيز 50 % -----35%
4- بروبلين غليكول (محل ) -------------5%
5- بوتيل ايثر غليكول(مادة مذيبة) ----------5%
6- ماء حتى 100

طبعا انا من ناحيتي مابحب التعقيد شوية قطرونه مع ماء ساخن وانتهى الامر 

والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (13 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم

هي خلطة لملمع الزجاج

يحتوى ملمع الزجاج على الكثيرمن المواد التى لها القدرة على تنظيف الزجاج وأزالة البقع مع ترك السطح لامعا

مكونات تصنيع 1 طن من ملمع الزجاج

1 مزيج من الكحولات ايتانول + ايزو بروبانول 25 كيلو 
2 بروبلين جليكول 15 
3 التكسابون 2 كيلو 
4النشادر تركيز 30% 1 كيلو جرام
5العطر 2 كيلو 
6 اللون 50 جرام
7 الماء حتى 1000 كيلو
طريقة التصنيع:
1_يتم التصنيع فى برميل من البلاستيك
2_يتم ملىء البرميل البلاستيك بحوالى 800 كيلو مياة أما الكمية الباقية من المياة فيتم أستخدامها فى أذابة
التكسابون واللون والعطر وبروبلين جليكول قبل وضعهم فى برميل التصنيع

والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (13 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم

هذه بعض المواد المتسخدمه في التنظيف مباشرة دون الاضافات .

الخل الأبيض: منظف لجميع الأغراض؛ تنظف، وتزيل الرائحة، وتزيل البقع وتنعم أنسجة الملابس، تنظف الفضيات والأواني الزجاجية.

البوراكس (بورات الصوديوم): مادة طبيعية اتقتل البكتيريا والعفن، تزيل الروائح الكريهة، وتزيل البقع؛ وتعتبر بديلا عن المبيضات مثل الكلور.

صابون زيت الزيتون الطبيعي: ينظف كل شيء.

نشا الذرة: لامتصاص الزيوت والشحوم.

الأعشاب والزيوت العطرية: تستخدم في الغالب لإضافة رائحة عطرة للمنظفات. بعض الزيوت لها خصائص مضادة للجراثيم مثل اللافندر وزيت شجرة الشاي.

بيروكسيد الهيدروجين 3٪ (ماء الاكسجين): مطهر.

عصير الليمون: يقضي على الشحوم، ويزيل بقع الملابس.

الملح: مادة كاشطة؛ تزيل الصدأ جنبا إلى جنب مع عصير الليمون وينظف النحاس.

معجون الأسنان الأبيض وليس الجل: يزيل بقع الماء من الخشب، ويحل محل ملمع الفضة.

والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (15 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

معلش انا بكتب بأكتر من موضوع بالمنتدى ممكن تشوفوا موضوع للمكياج بنفس هالموضوع لاني وقت اكتب ما بكون منتبه وين بكتب على كل ان شالله 

اكون بعطي مايفيد من المعرفة .

والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (15 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

الى الأخوة المشرفين متى رح يتم تثبيت المواضيع التي اكتبها بعتقد على الاقدميه لازم احصل على تثبيت المواضيع انا بكتب من 9 سنوات تقريبا 

شكرا لكم


----------



## سيار (17 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم

1- ايثانول 20 %
2- حامض هيدروكلوريك مركز 1.44%
3- جلسرين 14%
4- زيت تبريد 0.25%
5- ميتا فوسفات او فورمالين 0.01 %
والباقي ماء مقطر لحد 100 ليتر
وممكن أضافة ايثلين جلايكول مع بروبلين جليكول او جلسرين
ويتم اضافة ميتا فوسفات الصوديم
50 غ ايثيلين او بروبيلين جليكول+50%مياه مقطرة(للمناخ المعتدل)
70 غ ايثيلين او بروبيلين جليكول+30% مياه مقطره(المناخ البارد)
30 غ ايثيلين او بروبيلين جليكول+70% مياه مقطرة(للمناخ الحار)

ثانيا
ماء مقطر 50%
كحول34.3%
غليسرين14.2%
حمض الهايدكلورك1.6%


والله الموفق


----------



## أبوقتيبة البطل (17 يوليو 2015)

الله يحفظك ويخليك


----------



## م.شاهين (24 فبراير 2016)

بارك الله فيك وفي علمك


----------



## marmar malak (3 مارس 2016)

رائع


----------



## mohamed sigma (3 أبريل 2016)

مشكور علي هذه المعلومات


----------



## mohamed sigma (3 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا علي هذه المعلومات


----------



## hamadalla (18 أكتوبر 2016)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والسلام عليكم استاذي الكريم لك كل الشكر على هذة المعلومات القيمة والجيدة .
لدي سؤال ارجوا ان تفيدني بها وهو ما هو الاسم العلمي للحبيبات الملونة الاخضر والازرق والحمر التي تدخل في تركيب مساحيق المنظفات ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سيار (26 نوفمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم اعتقد ان هذه الحبيبات هي مادة اليوريا او السماد الازوتي يتم تلوينها وادخالها في المنظفات .


----------



## مصري حلو (27 نوفمبر 2016)

شكرا ليك باشمهندس على معلوماتك الجميلة​


----------



## meddgt (6 فبراير 2017)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على كل هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## الجريسي (29 مارس 2017)

بارك الله فيك .. ويحفظك من كل مكروه ..


----------



## سيار (3 أكتوبر 2017)

السلام عليكم 
تم انشاء صفحة على الفيس بوك أسرار المنظفات والكيمياء أتمنى ان نلتقي فيها لنستفيد من خبرات الجميع


----------



## عمر المناصير (8 فبراير 2018)

تحياتي اخ سيار
ما هي الماده البديله للسيمسول/
NP9/Nonylphenol ethoxlate9
في تركيبة مزيل الزيوت والشحوم من الملابس
1-سيمسول 20%
2-بيوتيل جليكول 5.5%
3-ايثلين جليكول 1.5%
4-داي ايثلين جليكول 3%
هل من المكن استخدام fatty acid بدلا منها وعلى اي نسبه
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------

